# Negatives to Hong Kong??



## nat805 (May 19, 2013)

Hello I was wondering if anyone could give me some advice please. I have been looking for work in Hong Kong which wasn't easy being a single mum, but seem to have found the perfect job( for me anyway) an have been offered a position. all numbers seem to be working out right even though it is very expensive but over all been getting pretty excited. But researching more in depth I have come across a few negative points one being apparent racism??? Can anyone help me on this? I was born an raised in UK but I am mixed race white/Caribbean and my daughters quarter cast would this be a issue? I have read instances were people can be refused to be serviced, ignored, racist comments being made. If anyone could help me with this it would be much appreciate  thank you


----------



## karen007 (Jul 3, 2013)

I always thought that Hong Kong was a friendly place.But see, everywhere there are good people and bad people.There might be some racist but ignore those and stick to people who are free mixing and friendly.You will settle down well.Don't worry.


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Have you considered child care, there are no creche's or nurseries in HK, you would need to have a reliable helper as a single working mum.


----------



## nat805 (May 19, 2013)

fergie said:


> Have you considered child care, there are no creche's or nurseries in HK, you would need to have a reliable helper as a single working mum.


Hello I'm not sure how to respond to you message as surly anyone who is planning to make such a huge move for them selfs and their child would have surely researched all this( which I have and am fully aware of all of these issues) information before even considering applying for jobs. That may just be me but I'm sure it common sense but thank you anyway for the advice


----------



## nat805 (May 19, 2013)

karen007 said:


> I always thought that Hong Kong was a friendly place.But see, everywhere there are good people and bad people.There might be some racist but ignore those and stick to people who are free mixing and friendly.You will settle down well.Don't worry.


Hello so had I but the more I've researched there seems to be quite a divide but yeah your right guess you get that everywhere thanks


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

nat805 said:


> Hello I'm not sure how to respond to you message as surly anyone who is planning to make such a huge move for them selfs and their child would have surely researched all this( which I have and am fully aware of all of these issues) information before even considering applying for jobs. That may just be me but I'm sure it common sense but thank you anyway for the advice


Hi nat805, sorry didn't mean to offend any research you had done, but not every expat arriving in Hk is aware there is not any childcare facilities available like the rest of the first world. I lived in Hk for a few years, and made the most of 'being in the far east', visiting nearby countries etc, loved every moment of it, there are many people of mixed race from all over the world, who never seemed to have a problem-all very happy there.
What i will say, is that if you go into a very Chinese only speaking area, which I did once, and asked directions, I got ignored, this is a very Chinese way of reacting when they don't know how to answer you, and I am white. Most of the Hk Chinese in the busier parts of Hk will speak to you if asked a question, I found some of them lovely, like the security lady in our park nearby, always very helpful. 
Also it is a very HK Chinese way to push their way into the crowded MTR, you'll learn to do the same after a while.
You should enjoy it there, it is very hot and humid- a bit like being in a sauna sometimes, but you get used to that after a time, the air is quite polluted though, I had asthma before I went, and it did worsen.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

The unfortunate thing about racists is they are racist, they are everywhere and usually compound these faults with having the IQ woodworm.

So long as you don't let them get to you, you'll do fine.


----------

